# Apex Ammo?



## deast1988 (May 4, 2017)

Anyone tried them, been able to order or test them.


----------



## deast1988 (May 4, 2017)

Apex-ammunition.com

https://m.facebook.com/apexammuntion/


----------



## GaBowman21 (May 14, 2017)

Gonna give some a try before next season. Expensive but the results look amazing. They had a 10 ga shooting TSS #9s with over 500 pellets in the 10 ring at 40 and a 20 ga with 360 pellets at the same distance.


----------



## deast1988 (May 14, 2017)

I got 10rds, buddy ordered 20rounds we split the order. I'm impressed he field tested yesterday passed with flying colors.         1 5/8oz of tss #9 is wicked through the 20ga.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 14, 2017)

Price?


----------



## geebler (May 14, 2017)

turkeykirk said:


> Price?



About $10 per round


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 14, 2017)

Good deal!  Hope they do well.


----------



## deast1988 (May 14, 2017)

It was $8 a round. Ask folks how that compares to tss reloads as to what they have in each shot down the barrel I think it's fair. Nitros I shoot were in the $7 range. Even if you bought 2 boxes of hevi off the web paid shipping all right there together.

Folks make big deals on ammo prices. I work hard for opportunities on birds I drive to lease I pay lease. Turkey gear ammo is a drop in the bucket. If I'm shooting a pattern that beats most 12ga shotguns. 

Nitro runs $63 a box plus shipping on 10rds for the 20ga. So to me $70ish isn't far off of $80.

When I'm getting a 40yd pattern that will crush.


----------



## deast1988 (May 14, 2017)

[URL=http://s1275.photobucket.com/user/deast1988/media/C957BDD6-7CAB-4E72-9082-C8B628077E85_zpsh3crw1vi.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## deast1988 (May 14, 2017)

One of the first places to sell loaded tss if any one has feedback let me know


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 14, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> It was $8 a round. Ask folks how that compares to tss reloads as to what they have in each shot down the barrel I think it's fair. Nitros I shoot were in the $7 range. Even if you bought 2 boxes of hevi off the web paid shipping all right there together.
> 
> Folks make big deals on ammo prices. I work hard for opportunities on birds I drive to lease I pay lease. Turkey gear ammo is a drop in the bucket. If I'm shooting a pattern that beats most 12ga shotguns.
> 
> ...



Folks worry about what other folks spend their money on way to much, as if they don't spend money on things they don't need........


----------



## turkeykirk (May 14, 2017)

Not making a big deal on cost. Just asking. Might give them a try myself.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 14, 2017)

turkeykirk said:


> Not making a big deal on cost. Just asking. Might give them a try myself.



That wasn't directed at you buddy.


----------



## turkeykirk (May 14, 2017)

10/4


----------



## Omega (May 18, 2017)

deast1988 said:


> It was $8 a round. Ask folks how that compares to tss reloads as to what they have in each shot down the barrel I think it's fair. Nitros I shoot were in the $7 range. Even if you bought 2 boxes of hevi off the web paid shipping all right there together.
> 
> Folks make big deals on ammo prices. I work hard for opportunities on birds I drive to lease I pay lease. Turkey gear ammo is a drop in the bucket. If I'm shooting a pattern that beats most 12ga shotguns.
> 
> ...



Been keeping an eye on them and have seen lots of good patterns from them. 

Ive started loading tss this year and my price is around $5.40/round (rounding up, but it's somewhere in the mid to upper $5.3x/round). I know this because three of us went in on the supplies and now others want to load so I've had to breakdown all the costs so that the original 3 get reimbursed for the hulls and powder the new players use.


----------



## M Sharpe (May 19, 2017)

I've heard that China is the only place you can get the shot and that the price fluctuates greatly from time to time. Why isn't that shot available here in the good ol' US of A??? Or is it now???


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2017)

From what I heard TSS is a byproduct of huge technology industry where lots of Tungsten an Tungsten products are used. US could recycle the metal to cut cost some way. But people are able to get it from China. Most likely cheaper then if you could pick it up or order in US.


----------



## deast1988 (May 19, 2017)

Omega said:


> Been keeping an eye on them and have seen lots of good patterns from them.
> 
> Ive started loading tss this year and my price is around $5.40/round (rounding up, but it's somewhere in the mid to upper $5.3x/round). I know this because three of us went in on the supplies and now others want to load so I've had to breakdown all the costs so that the original 3 get reimbursed for the hulls and powder the new players use.



Thanks for reply, I don't reload shotguns or own all the gear to so price seems fair if they are making $1.60 a round markup.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 19, 2017)

M Sharpe said:


> I've heard that China is the only place you can get the shot and that the price fluctuates greatly from time to time. Why isn't that shot available here in the good ol' US of A??? Or is it now???



You can get it here but it will cost a lot more.


----------



## 01Foreman400 (May 19, 2017)

It's definitely getting cheaper to load your own now.  It now cost about half of what it did per shell compared to 3 years ago.


----------

